# Another pen from scraps!



## NGLJ (May 15, 2022)

Wood is too precious (and expensive) to waste. I found a couple of pieces which were layered and had been cut at the same angle. I flipped one around and glued them together along the cut angle. The woods are maple, walnut and padauk. Not long enough for a single barrel slimline so I stuck some scrap purpleheart on the ends. I showed it to my wife and now it is going to one of her friends. So far I have given away most of the pens that I have made.


----------



## mark james (May 15, 2022)

Looks very nice.!!


----------



## MedWoodWorx (May 16, 2022)

NGLJ said:


> Wood is too precious (and expensive) to waste. I found a couple of pieces which were layered and had been cut at the same angle. I flipped one around and glued them together along the cut angle. The woods are maple, walnut and padauk. Not long enough for a single barrel slimline so I stuck some scrap purpleheart on the ends. I showed it to my wife and now it is going to one of her friends. So far I have given away most of the pens that I have made.


very interesting pattern, well done.


----------



## TDahl (May 17, 2022)

Very nice pattern. Very resourceful.


----------



## Drewby108 (May 17, 2022)

I'm with you on gifting out most of the pens I've made. I just wish people stopped pestering me to make something for them. The second this turns into a job, I lose interest.


----------



## NGLJ (May 17, 2022)

I completely agree about not wanting a job. For me it is entirely a hobby and despite it being suggested that I could sell some of the pens that I make I am not interested. Further, it is nice to be in a position to gift something when it pleases you to do so.


----------



## Sataro (May 17, 2022)

Very nice looking pen!


----------

